

What You Need To Know About JavaScript Scope - edw519
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/08/01/what-you-need-to-know-about-javascript-scope/

======
pkulak
I moved over to jQuery from Prototype and I've been missing an easy way to
bind scope. Does anyone know if jQuery has any helpers like Prototype's
bind()?

~~~
natrius
Where do you find yourself needing such a thing? I never rely on `this` unless
I'm inside of a $.each call because it's so implicit and error prone.

If you're trying to use bind with a function that you've written, I'd say just
rewrite it to not use `this`. It'll make it clearer. If it's a function from
some library, complain, then do something similar to the last example from the
article, though it seems more complicated than it needs to be.

